# Cheap Color Underwater Camera setup!



## The Fillet Show

Hope this saves you guys some money and gives you a much better system than the b & w systems for less money. Not sure of the temp specs of the lcd, but I keep heat in my portable shanty so it's not an issue for me. 

Well, I miss my old aqua view from years ago and decided I wanted a color underwater camera setup without an underwater light, because I use a submersible light at night instead. I didn't want to pay $500 for a color setup, so I purchased an underwater color camera system on ebay for $49.99 plus $12.00 shipping which is a complete camera setup with 66 foot of cable and the camera is a color 420 line camera (which takes awesome video). Then I had a 7 inch color screen I bought from Walmart for $70 that it plugs into. You have to order the lcd screen online at walmart's website. Got to electronics, then audio electronics, then car video, and scroll down to find the Pyle view 7 inch color lcd monitor with a stand for $69.99. Total you pay $136 to have a color underwater camera system! My camera will be here this coming week, so i'll let you guys know how it works out. I had talked to another person who had bought one of the underwater cameras from the same guy and he loves it, but he was hooking it into his camcorder. I told him about the 7 inch lcd's from walmart and he has one on the way. Here is some info about the items.










http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNDERWATER-Ice-Fishfinder-housing-Color-camera-24D_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3358871cb3QQitemZ220528581811QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear










http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12510652#Specifications


----------



## Chrome steel

sweet sounds interesting hope it works then I may want to invest?


----------



## DICE

cool i hope it works out let us know how it goes 
thanks Bobby


----------



## abbatoys

That looks sweet. How are you going to power it.????


----------



## The Fillet Show

abbatoys said:


> That looks sweet. How are you going to power it.????


Normally off of my vex, but I also take a small gel battery with me for my underwater light for night fishing and that's normally what will power everything. The underwater camera only draws 1 watt, so it will hardly pull a draw on the battery.


----------



## ih772

That's pretty cool looking. I'll be interested to see how it works for you and how long the battery will last.


----------



## ryan-b

let us know how it goes. im curious to see if that screen will hold up to the cold temps


----------



## Chrome steel

ryan-b said:


> let us know how it goes. im curious to see if that screen will hold up to the cold temps


I'm sure we can even find a cheap box tv to stand the cold better, but it would be better to have the wide screen view.


----------



## kcud rellik

Will a box tv run off a 12v battery?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Fillet Show

Worst case you can buy that electric seat heater for ice shanty seats that hook to your vexilar battery and wrap it around the lcd tv housing to warm it. I know marcum has a built in heater element on their system to do the same thing. I keep a buddy heater in my clam scout and it will run you out of there because it gets so warm in there...lol. I might research some small heat elements today to see if I can find one the size of the screen or how to cut and modify one to make it fit better. I won't have a problem in my shanty, but i'm all for figuring out a way to help the rest of you guys who don't use a heater.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

ryan-b said:


> let us know how it goes. im curious to see if that screen will hold up to the cold temps


----------



## sfw1960

Color TFT's are supposed to be less susceptible to cold than an old school Grey scale super twist LCDs.
It might be hard on batteries though....
Waterproof???
UH OH......


----------



## fisherdon

Menards has Fish Cam for $49 after $25 store credit rebate
friend bought one,havent seen in use yet comes with case and battery


----------



## The Fillet Show

fisherdon said:


> Menards has Fish Cam for $49 after $25 store credit rebate
> friend bought one,havent seen in use yet comes with case and battery


Yeah, I saw those there, but I really want a nice color setup. Cheap way to go for a B&W setup though!


----------



## Worm Dunker

For a heat element check junk yards and get heated seat cover out of a caddy. They are 12 volt.


----------



## The Fillet Show

I did find a carbon fiber waterproof heating element for motorcycles that's cut to size, but they are currently sold out. I'll see how it does without first. I'll get some video of the setup and some recordings from underwater when it comes in.


----------



## The Fillet Show

Everything should be here by thursday, including the waterproof carbon fiber electric heated seat element encase the lcd needs some heat. I'll make sure to get some pics/video of it.


----------



## The Fillet Show

Received my camera and screen today! Just need to get it into some water to check it out. The lights stay on all the time on the camera, so i'm debating opening it up to unhook them, but i'm going to wait until I see it in the water first.


----------



## DICE

that is cool let us know how it goes thank's
BobbyV :coolgleam


----------



## nscrfrk

fisherdon said:


> Menards has Fish Cam for $49 after $25 store credit rebate
> friend bought one,havent seen in use yet comes with case and battery


buddy of mine bought one...junk


----------



## The_Don

Sr.Blood said:


> Just curious, did you get and and try that thing or what??
> How did it work?
> 
> Thanks Mke


go back to page 2


----------



## Muskie_Addict

Did the monitor you bought have connections that fit the vex battery or was there some modifications needed? Can you supply a picture of the power connection?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Sr.Blood

The_Don said:


> go back to page 2


in his last post, he was going to try and get out this past weekend.
Was also going to get better footage.

I'm very interested in this, as I might do the same thing.
Curious as to whether the lights have to stay on all the time and what kind of draw, that it has on the battery.

THEFILLETSHOW,
Thanks for all your time and effort posting this!!!


----------



## The Fillet Show

No problem guys, I am more than happy to help people out! My plano box should be here today or tomorrow. I'll get pics of the final product for all of you. Yes, the camera comes with vex connections already on it. Once it is all put together, I need a day I can get on the ice while it's still light out for good video. I would say I should have pics of the final unit by wednesday and video by this weekend.

Also, once I get it done and know of a day i'm going somewhere, you are more than welcome to meet up with me on the ice to check it out in person. The final product will be a waterproof/crushproof case with the screen mounted on the inside of the lid, the battery and camera also inside the box with an alligator clip to hold the cable from slipping deeper. You will be able to close it up with everything inside to transport it and keep everything safe.


----------



## JJZFlash

if you decide to move the weight forward you should clamp it as when i put mine in the water the weight fell out . :sad: good thing i had a spare one  just thought i'd share that with you !!!! JJZ there is a picture of the wires in my personal pictures for muskey addict


----------



## The Fillet Show

Well, here are some pics of the pretty much finished unit. The only things missing are the small cable to hold the lid 3/4 open for the correct viewing angle, a battery hold down, small piece of foam rubber to throw in the box to protect the screen while transporting and the alligator clip to keep the cable from slipping deeper. Make sure you mount the screen as far to the side as possible to give the screen room when closing the box. I'll get video this weekend when I go smelting at Gull saturday afternoon/night. I attached the screen to the lid with heavy duty velcro.


----------



## averageguy

That looks great so far! If it does that well underwater there is going to be quite an interest in your set-up from guys putting together their own.


----------



## Beaversson

when i see something as awesome as this tread i can't help but sing a country boy can survive in my head. this is so cool!!!


----------



## bansheejoel

VERY COOL!!! Way to make a custom camera on a budget!!!!! That actually works. :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE

Cant wait to see how this performs and if any mods are needed to make it better.


----------



## Impray

The Fillet Show can you post some closeup pictures of the wiring? The plug coming from the monitor looks like it was plugged into one of the plugs from the camera, Is this how you are powering the monitor and camera from the single vex battery?


----------



## The Fillet Show

Impray said:


> The Fillet Show can you post some closeup pictures of the wiring? The plug coming from the monitor looks like it was plugged into one of the plugs from the camera, Is this how you are powering the monitor and camera from the single vex battery?



Yep, the wiring on the right powers the camera, the wiring on the left powers the lcd, and the two connect through the yellow video cable. Let me know if you need anything else. I hope to get out tomorrow night and possibly get some video if I can find my camcorder a/v cable..lol


----------



## Passmeabrewski

It is officially tomorrow.


----------



## The Fillet Show

Going out tonight with a camcorder to directly record video with and will also get shots of the screen in the shanty. I haven't had time to get a gator clip for the cable, but looking at it, I might be able to clip the plastic where the you can lock the box and it will probably be tight enough to pinch the cable. I'll look more as soon as I get home and get ready to go out. I wish it was sunny out like last night because the water would have been much brighter under the ice and i'm sure the picture quality would have been awesome.


----------



## Sr.Blood

Sounds good Fillet.....look froward to the vid!!!

Thanks again for posting.


----------



## Spongebob Camopants

Well . . . well . . . we're waiting!!


----------



## The Fillet Show

Spongebob Camopants said:


> Well . . . well . . . we're waiting!!



Converting the video right now...lol. You guys seem excited! I am also selling my setup, minus the battery to build another one if someone is interested. All you need to add is your battery. I have just over $200 in parts without the battery. I'm going to try to build yet another setup for people to see, with the same camera, but maybe a different box setup and possibly a different screen if I can find another cheap one. Just try to experiment with different setups to help people on different budgets, but this is only if I can sell my current one without losing money.


----------



## The Fillet Show

Here ya go!
The water is pretty murky right now, but it takes a dang good pic!
[ame=http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn203/s197forum/?action=view&current=FILE0047.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Maverick1

Looks like we have a winner. I think you may very well have started a revolution. Got my monitor on order today. Still looking for a better deal on the camera.


----------



## bassman00

dude that is the ****! I have a b&w and want what you have now


----------



## Bedrest2

9" sylvania with HDTV bin. plays in standard mode, but non the less tv.
guy out of thomas (8 miles or so) watching curling last weekend.

I let ya's know after I get it.


----------



## JJZFlash

I can't post pictures so you have to look in personal pics for mine. it works great. I just got it set up to down view. going out monday to try it. thanks for the idea fillet show!!!! i went with a different camera, this one i can turn the lights on / off as needed
Jack  :fish2:


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE

Fillet, Best diy I have seen!!!!

Flash, what camera did you get?


----------



## JJZFlash

I went with navroute tiburon from the importsworld.com


----------



## Bedrest2

here's my update, received the t.v. today, does receive in HD.
and the picture is great on the 9 inch screen.(both tv mode and camera)
camera, 12v splitter, t.v., and shipping= $143
home made camera compass, other items already had, and balance on
a pay-pal account put real cost at $74 
bonus, watch tv when things are slow
Sylvania 9" model SRT902A operating range -5 to +40Cdeg, should be
fine out on the ice, or in the boat.
thanks for the great idea fillet


----------



## The Fillet Show

No problem guys! Glad to help out and save some fellow fisherman some green backs! I like that tv with HD....might have to find something to do with my pyle one...:lol:


----------

